# Ever fight on the course?



## geline (Apr 23, 2006)

I am just wondering if anybody has actually reached the point of getting into a fight or argument on the course? If so, what was the cause and how were you able to resolve it?


----------



## dblcorona (May 16, 2006)

I've witnessed a few heated arguments. Main one was a couple of ***holes that was hitting into a foursome instead of just asking if they could play through.


----------



## Carolina (May 31, 2006)

Closest I have ever seen to a fight was when two of my friends started throwing water at each other, and then one pulled out his driver and it all ended from there.


----------



## Homeless (May 12, 2006)

I once killed a man on the course...but I don't like to talk about it...


----------



## happy hacker (May 31, 2006)

I was once killed by a man on the course, but we never found my killer. So sit tight HOMELESS , some nice men in Blue uniforms are on their way to fetch you :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## stefkel (May 2, 2006)

I had a fight with some guy - but I don´t know the reason anymore... it is over twenty years ago...


----------



## Carolina (May 31, 2006)

Well when little children touch take your golfballs in the middle of the fairway. Someone thing in your mind just snaps.


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

The only time I got into an argument on the golf coarse was when I was playing in a High school golf tourney. This Kid from one of the surrounding highschools was hitting extra balls and giving himself a good ly(sp?) like he was playing winter rules, and then he would say that he had like a bogey, even though he had like a triple. I had to go to my coach and tell him about this, I usually dont tell on anyone but this was crazy.

He got disqualified which made me feel better.

I still kicked his *** with a 83, he had like a 96 with the cheating.


----------



## Carolina (May 31, 2006)

Well done prea, yeah thats another thing that would really piss me off would be cheating in a tourney especially.


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

The funny thing is that I have never seen him in another tourney since then....


----------



## Carolina (May 31, 2006)

I believe you scarred him for life lol!, but still makes the game better for everyone else when there arent cheaters.


----------

